# Article on Congregational Singing



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 14, 2008)

Did anyone else catch this? This article is only part of a whole issue dedicated to the practice of congregational singing? I would love to know other people's thoughts on it. 

the Article is here. The issue's website is here.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 14, 2008)

I read a good chunk of this article and skimmed the rest. Raiter makes some very good points. Having been up in front of the congregation as a musician most of my adult life, I've observed this growing trend. 

However, the situation is easily remedied by giving the congregation something worth singing, by dropping out the instruments from time to time so they can hear themselves, and by occasionally encouraging them to think about what they are singing. 

Some of this goes back to poor worship planning, and sadly, I blame a lot of this on the pastor as much as the music leaders. It has been rare in my 30 years of experience in church music to find a pastor who is gifted enough in the area of music to choose music that is both sound in theology and good for congregational singing. It is also rare to find musicians who are well-grounded enough in theology to make good choices. It really should be a joint effort. 

A lot of time, prayer and thought should into the music that is sung each week, because sound theology, singability and style that suits the congregation are all important factors in good singing in worship. I often get on a soap box with this issue as I have watched congregations almost fall asleep while trying to sing a great text that is set to a useless tune. How much better would it have been for the music to be set to something that everyone could sing and enjoy singing so they would think about the words? I have also seen a great text set to a wonderful tune and watched the congregation soar to great heights of worship to our Lord, because the music made them want to sing.

I would agree with Martin Luther that next to the preaching of the Word of God, the music is the most important part of worship.


----------

